# Introducing POLARION (KumKang HID) PXM-35 hid



## Mr Ted Bear (May 23, 2005)

Added:

2nd run time test now completed.... 108 minutes, again...


----------



## jtice (May 23, 2005)

very interesting.
Water proof,, niiiiiice

any idea on a price yet?

Would love to see how it compared to the X990.
Looks like a smaller reflector.

~John


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (May 23, 2005)

John

I was told $950, but I'm not a dealer.

As far as comparing it to the X990, check out the first SuperLight compaprison thread; the beam is virtually identical to the 2nd and 3rd generation Kum Kang, but the new model has a little smoother better center spot and a little better fill in the secondary portion of the beam. The outer 1/3 is unchanged except that the perimeter edge is well defined


----------



## phyhsuts (May 24, 2005)

I had just posted about this light last week (see "New Kumkang HID Light).......... who is the importer??


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 1, 2006)

Any known dealers worldwide? And final price?

And what about those nice features like battery indicator, hot-restrike, etc.?
Li-Ion battery? Is it safe?

Thanx!

bernie


----------



## BVH (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd like to see the GB price of the Polarion as compared to the AEVision AZ Proj light GB price of $570. I'd love to buy both of these but the wallet says only one.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey that looks like the same one found here:

http://www.meridiantactical.com/kumkang-polarion-hid.html

Enjoy!


----------



## cue003 (Jan 2, 2006)

I would be interested to see the groupbuy price as well.

Curtis


----------



## cue003 (Jan 2, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Any known dealers worldwide? And final price?
> 
> And what about those nice features like battery indicator, hot-restrike, etc.?
> Li-Ion battery? Is it safe?
> ...



It has hot-restrike and Li-Ion battery. 

This model does not have the battery indicator. That was on the previous light which was solely under KumKang. This is a new venture/department for them. 

Curtis


----------



## Lunarmodule (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice work, CHC!

A cool thousand bucks. LiIon battery 14.4V 6.2Ah. $200 per extra battery. Quoted runtime 150 mins. Looks like a tripod mount on the bottom. No mention of weight, very curious about that. 

Very interested to know who the dealers and distributors are. I've seen the old style Kumkang at Meridian before. Who would be organizing a group buy for these and when?


----------



## BVH (Jan 2, 2006)

According to the shootout thread, it weighs exactly 5 pounds. Repeated run times were steady at about 108. See the first post.


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 2, 2006)

While the Polarion is nice, I think I would prefer the older KXM-35D1 that Kenshiro reviewed in SS I. No direct comparison has been made between the two units so it's hard to know how they really compare to each other, but going by the specs alone the older KXM-35D1 looks better. It is longer running (150 mins vs. 108 mins), lighter (4 pounds vs. 5 pounds), smaller (120 x 120 x 270mm vs. 115 x 135 x 290mm), has a battery level gauge, is focusable, has a siren, and is less goofy looking. The only advantage that the Polarion has over the KXM-35D1 it is that it is waterproof to 30m.


----------



## BVH (Jan 2, 2006)

I prefer the looks of the Polarion. Was the older model using NMH or Li-on batteries? The "fuel" gauge is nice on older one. I wonder how it could be lighter while giving more run time (is the 150 min actual or published?) I also like the focus ability of the older one. I guess its difficult to put together a package that has everything that everyone wants.


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 2, 2006)

The old one uses li-ion batteries. It has a longer runtime because it uses more cells in parallel to give a higher capacity. Li-ion cells are very light, the additional cells used in the old model would only contribute half a pound at the most. The primary cause of the increased weight is the Polarion is made of metal, while the old version is made of plastic.

The shorter runtime and higher weight are the two main things that I don't like about the Polarion. The other disadvantages don't bother me much.


----------



## XeVision (Jan 2, 2006)

The bulb they show in the photo is no standard based bulb (D2S) it looks like some odd specialty base and will not accept an off the shelf bulb.


----------



## Lando (Jan 3, 2006)

Polarion has a webpage up showing their products, the old discontinued model, the new with redesigned handle and maybe a bigger reflector(or it could be the angle of the picture that makes it look bigger) and a 75W model that looks a bit like a Maxabeam. 

http://www.polarion.co.kr/

wonder what that last model costs and how it performs
it is just that my korean is a bit "rusty" or I would write to them 

here is a link with a beam shot of the Polarion, google does a horrible job in translating but it's better then nothing


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 3, 2006)

http://www.tgchampion.co.kr/intro.html is another page which has information on the different models. Click on the "searchlight" button on the top of the page. It has both pictures and specs for all of the different models.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the links guys. Now just need to find a dealer that has these in the US. Or even someone in another country willing to sell/work something out to ship it to me here in the states.

Any recommendations would be helpful.

I want the whole thing.... light, case, shoulder strap, filters (all three), ac/dc chargers, extra battery, extra bulb, extra reflector.

Don't think I would need an extra ballast do you guys?

Curtis


----------



## BVH (Jan 4, 2006)

Curtis, what made you decide on the Polarion vrs the XeVision? Or are you considering both?


----------



## cue003 (Jan 4, 2006)

BVH,

I am considering both. I am somewhat leaning towards the Polarion mainly because I was planning on buying a good recreational dive light this year as well. The Polarion can serve double duty by being waterproof to 30m (100ft).

I actually like that the fact that with the Polarion I can charge an extra/used battery outside the light while using another. You cannot do that with the XeVision. 

The XeVision is slightly larger and slightly heavier but I do like the fact that I can stand it in candle mode if necessary and also the fact that it is focusable. 

So right now both are in the running and I am trying to gather as much pricing/discount information as I can on the Polarion.

What are your thoughts.

Curtis


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 4, 2006)

If you want the extra battery as a spare for when the original one dies rather than for additional runtime then there isn't much point because li-ion batteries die after only a few years even if they are sitting in storage. You’d be better off waiting anyway because in a few years time li-ion battery technology will have advanced.

Due to the long life of the bulb there isn't much point in getting a spare because the battery pack will die long before the bulb which is a much bigger concern given the cost of replacement battery packs. On the other hand having a spare bulb could save a lot of effort when it finally does die, especially if the light is no longer produced or if the manufacture has gone out of business. Someone on CPF who owned the original KXM-35D1 had this problem a while ago. The bulb died and because the light was no longer being made and he had no way of getting in contact with Kumkang he had no way to get a replacement which made his expensive light useless. I’m not sure if he ever did get a replacement, I think he said he was going to sell it. A real shame because it was and still is the best HID light out there.

You shouldn't need an extra ballast, and I don’t think you would need an extra reflector, although they are probably quite cheap so having a spare would be nice.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 4, 2006)

I was thinking extra battery for extra runtime. Not for longevity. With the extra battery I would get approx 216+ min of runtime before needing a power outlet for recharging. 

If the battery can last me 4 maybe 5 years that would be great because by then I would have expected the technology to have taken a step forward and the I will get the latest light that was out then.

Curtis


----------



## BVH (Jan 4, 2006)

What a GREAT dive light the P would make! I like the looks of the P and, as you said, the fact that you can remove the battery for charging and use your second batt for a second dive - a plus. I wish it was focusable - a negative. I'm guessing the P may cost about $150 to $200 more in a GB than the Xe. A second negative.

The Xe doesn't look as good - but does that really matter - probably not. It is focusable - a real plus. It will probably be cheaper - a plus. I don't remember the run time as compared to the P @ 108 minutes.

I'd like some info on the 75 or 100 watt KumKang on their Korean Website. Too many factors to digest at one sitting. Need some time for the info to float around in my brain.


----------



## XeVision (Jan 4, 2006)

> I am considering both. I am somewhat leaning towards the Polarion mainly because I was planning on buying a good recreational dive light this year as well. The Polarion can serve double duty by being waterproof to 30m.


 
I am not so sure they intend it for sustained use in water, especially salt water. 25,000 volts and salt water may not be such a great idea. I think I would get a light specifically designed for diving. Ted Bear told me, they left it in the water overnight I believe, and that was only shallow water.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 4, 2006)

I wonder if we have any members that can reach out to Kumkang or can email Kumkang in Korean to gather up as much info as possible for us. Maybe they will do a group buy directly.... but then again the cost of shipping may make that impossible.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 4, 2006)

XeVision said:


> I am not so sure they intend it for sustained use in water, especially salt water. 25,000 volts and salt water may not be such a great idea. I think I would get a light specifically designed for diving. Ted Bear told me, they left it in the water overnight I believe, and that was only shallow water.



Good points. I will need to do some more checking on this. 

Curtis


----------



## CLHC (Jan 5, 2006)

As you guys may already know. . .Modamag is doing a limited first-come-first served group buy on this Polarion KumKang HID found here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/103381

Not bad for $675.00 dollars? Better hurry. . .


----------



## cue003 (Jan 5, 2006)

I am in. 

It was very nice of Modamag to put this together.

Curtis


----------



## CLHC (Jan 5, 2006)

YES INDEED! Now I gotta scramble here. . .Mai 0 Mai. . .


----------



## moonkat (Jan 5, 2006)

...zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## XeVision (Jan 6, 2006)

I am surprised that the Polarion unit was designed around a ballast (photo of ballast shown in group buy) that is being phased out. That ballast is actually made by Hella (Philips labeled). Philips will only offer this ballast for 9-10 more months while Hella MAY offer it for 2 more years. It is being phased out for the new generation 4 Hella with a much different package shape. Philips is moving all of their business later this year to Denso of Japan. I know this because I do a lot of business with Philips for D1S HID bulbs. They were buying ballasts from Matsushita and Hella but starting 4th quarter of this year moving completely to Denso ballasts. The $85 price for a spare ballast is a VERY VERY Good price. I would suggest that anyone who purchases this Polarion unit buy a spare ballast since availability will be a problem in the not so distant future and the spare ballast price is a steal. If you never need it down the road you can always sell it for a profit on Ebay. I wonder if that is not an error and should read $185.00??


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 6, 2006)

XeVision,

Could there be a possibility that KumKang purchased the production rights of this particular ballast in order to keep everything in house? I just purchased some specialized equipment for my business where that happened. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## XeVision (Jan 6, 2006)

No, I am quite sure Hella would not do that. Even Philips buys this unit from Hella, they do not make it under license. The $85 is a good investment. Once Hella stops production you could sell this ballast for about 2X what you paid for it, on Ebay. New ones just like it currently sell for about $100.00 to $120.00 on Ebay. Ballasts do fail from water, vibration and inadequate heat removal (heat sinking).


----------



## Stelth (Jan 19, 2006)

Can anyone point me to the data sheets of these lights please , i cant find any details on thier website, just the specs in Korean.


----------



## cue003 (Jan 19, 2006)

Stelth said:


> Can anyone point me to the data sheets of these lights please , i cant find any details on thier website, just the specs in Korean.




Specs can be found here.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103381

The group buy is now closed unfortunately, but you can see the specs nontheless.

You can also use the search function to find information on the Polarion and the XeRay.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Aug 27, 2007)

g[/IMG]


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 29, 2007)

I have 2 of these left...That's it.

SpecSheet: Click Here

Both brand new. 1 in an unopened box, the 2nd run for 10 minutes for a demonstration.

Found this Googling around: http://www.eaglite.co.kr/popup/searchlight_ex_large.asp?num=1

Contact me if you want the last 2 in the U.S. that I am aware of. They will still be supported if you need replacement parts/warrantee.

Email: [email protected]


----------

